# Weekend in Malmo.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Turning Torso is not just a piece of architecture. It is a residential building, which is provided with modern infrastructure. In a skyscraper 54 floors. The lower two blocks set aside for office space. Above them are 147 residential apartments.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The building of the Royal mail, the station and the surrounding area.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*At the station there is a remarkable sculpture revolver with tied in a knot gunpoint. The same stands in new York in front of the UN.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*This Grand 19th century hotel is just a 5-minute walk from the main railway station, Malmo.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Translated from the Swedish Lilla Torg means «little square». It was built in the XVI century, and it is considered part of the old city of Malmo.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Today, this is surrounded on all sides by medieval half-timbered houses, the area is one of the most favourite places of a meeting of citizens.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Malmo


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

That's beautiful, ardues! It seems very ckean and green. kay:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like


----------

